# The Attitudinal Psyche Test



## lilacleia16

Attitudinal Psyche Personality Test v6 - Attitudinal Psyche


Required fields are marked * Name * Email (optional)Please provide your e-mail if you would like to receive a copy of your results. Attitudinal Psyche Type (optional)— Select —Unsure FVLE FLVE EVLF ELVF LVFE LFVE EVFL EFVL VLFE VFLE ELFV EFLV VFEL VEFL LFEV LEFV VLEF VELF FLEV FELV LVEF LEVF...




www.attitudinalpsyche.com





Take this test and share your results.


----------



## lilacleia16

rachelleialewis said:


> Attitudinal Psyche Personality Test v6 - Attitudinal Psyche
> 
> 
> Required fields are marked * Name * Email (optional)Please provide your e-mail if you would like to receive a copy of your results. Attitudinal Psyche Type (optional)— Select —Unsure FVLE FLVE EVLF ELVF LVFE LFVE EVFL EFVL VLFE VFLE ELFV EFLV VFEL VEFL LFEV LEFV VLEF VELF FLEV FELV LVEF LEVF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.attitudinalpsyche.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this test and share your results.


I am the LEVF the Visionary


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## SixtyNinetales

*LEVF • The Visionary*
Your scores indicate that you may align with the LEVF Attitudinal Type.
*Logic*
52 out of 64


*Emotion*
41 out of 64


*Volition*
36 out of 64


*Physics*
23 out of 64

Close enough. This is probably the most interesting typology system to me and it is interesting to see how the test develops over time.


----------



## secondpassing

ELVF
"The ELVF often desires that others will complete their tasks for them, or at least offer up decisive advice on how to deal with life’s little chores without wasting too much energy. "


* *


----------



## Something Awfuln't

Mine was VLEF.


----------



## Glittris

As the test proves, I am Mr logic, As Mr Spock himself..., I do not feel anything wrong with that, in the end... Logic will in the end just rule the universe...

My point is, from early childhood, I used subjective logic, this kind of logic can not be tested by Mr Spock, and there is no null-hypothesis against subjective logic as well.

My thesis, what is displayed as "Logic" in this test, is just my own Fi, what I believe is logic, what is possible, what is achievable.

Do not get me wrong, I am as poised as Mr Spock himself, to simply behave logically, magically... ^__^


----------



## tanstaafl28

LVEF is the Attitudinal Psyche type most willing to uncover truths about the human drive. This type is certain of their opinions because they notice valid ideas and inconsistencies with ease. Not only are they intelligent, they naturally motivate themselves and everyone around them into incorporating new and interesting ideas. LVEFs encourage people to decide what they want and are concerned of the logical explanation behind these actions. This type is so invested in stoking their motivation for intellectual pursuits that they can hesitate or completely ignore their emotional needs. They are cautious of the effect of their emotions on the accuracy of their opinions and desire that others remain open with them when navigating feelings. LVEFs accept the journeys that others are on in terms of their identity, but may criticize their reactions to art, media, and culture. The active mind of this type distracts them from the status of their health and surroundings.

*1L – Confident Logic*
LVEFs pride themselves on their clarity of thought. They have an ability to delve into any subject and form an independent opinion without hesitation. The conclusion is more important than what they do with the information. They view logic as something that promotes health, happiness and full living. LVEFs easily rally people around their expertise and they enjoy inspiring others to capture their own willpower as well. They often adapt to obligations set by others as long as they agree with their reasoning. The emotions of LVEFs are volatile and subject to change, which is a puzzle their intellect takes on. They can feel as though their logical mind must be the only tool to fully scope the complexity of human emotions. This type is unsure of the truth in the feelings of others, and assumes they are exaggerated until proven otherwise. Intellectual pursuits are the focus of LVEFs and they may neglect their hunger and tidiness to resolve an overarching scientific or philosophical question.

*2V – Flexible Volition*
LVEFs gradually achieve their ambitions and they accept that their goals are subject to frequent change. They are flexible in how they spend their energy and sometimes incorporate the demands of others into their schedules. However, they may become so unmoved by urgency that they forget to complete tasks that they started but they have no problem incorporating themselves back into their responsibilities when prompted. This type can tell detailed stories about what mindsets and efforts influenced their achievements which lends its hand to self-help methods. LVEFs motivate themselves towards any goal that is the most consistent with their beliefs. Occasionally their conflicting emotions inspire them to re-frame their identities but they don’t see this as too big of a deal. They spend much time pondering the structure of their motivations and feelings. LVEFs are so busy understanding the questions and direction of science and philosophy, that they can forget to regularly sleep and eat.

*3E – Insecure Emotion*
LVEFs are skeptical of the role of their emotions in their lives. Understanding their conflicting feelings is left for a time when they are comfortable to explore this. They can feel completely flustered by their own emotional inner vulnerability, or radically accept all emotions that bubble to the surface. They are uncertain that any one deep desire deserves their attention, so LVEFs commit to many techniques of stabilizing their mood. LVEFs reject most influences to their imaginations and see this part of existence as privately cultivated or something to consider with a trusted, patient friend or source. They can look at those who express themselves without limitation with a sneering doubt. Preferring to understand emotions in a safe environment, LVEFs are careful to avoid being put on the spot by others regarding how they feel. This type sometimes has pressing physical needs that they can confuse with emotional upheavals. If they aren’t properly following a diet or taking care of their physical needs, it can manifest in sour and irritable moods. When LVEFs are satisfied in hunger and organizing their environment, they feel more capable of integrating their feelings. LVEFs seek feedback from others so they can better fine-tune their likability to help their diplomatic nature.

*4F – Unbothered Physics*
LVEFs are apathetic to overthinking the details of caring for their bodies. They rely on people who simplify their eating and sleeping schedules and remind them to bring important possessions when needed. In their quest of understanding human motivation, this type prefers to spend as little time as possible obsessing over their bodily and physical needs. They want quick tips and solutions to bettering their health, as their attention lies more on intellectual pursuits. LVEFs often pay little attention to the impact of prolonged work on their bodies because motivation comes so easily. This type does not see how dysfunctional surroundings impacts their mental capabilities and emotional health but they trust those who are experts or confident in these realms. Simple, reliable methods of solving their physical needs is most appreciated by LVEFs. They spend the most time experimenting with their capabilities to sharpen their intellects, so efficient and easy regiments to take care of their physical world is ideal.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

this is a really interesting site, it took me awhile to figure it out…

EVLF the catalyst









so i lead with heart that is 4
147…but I read it and yes it sounds like me more than 459

i will be looking into this more, might be changing my 459 to 147 bc it does seem a bit more accurate.

I need to know more about tri types


they had a lot of info…so I just putting some of my fave’s









I have to be in mood to criticize ppl bc it takes a lot of energy bc they most likely will push back, I really just dont care enough to correct others or compare myself to them, to put energy into them….I have to be in the mood with the right type of energy …












yes,share a lot (can be quite talkative, my teachers used to get mad at me bc I would talk to anyone they sat me by) I can cut ppl off….I was going to across out “disagrees with”…. I have no problem with ppl disagreeing with me, unless it about me personally, I have a problem with ppl who are disrespectful.











yes











Writing with my finger, lol
i don’t really react , within I might but not outwardly…well, I do talk with my eyes


----------



## Plusless

LVEF



* *


----------

